
Create a Zettelkasten for Your Notes to Improve Thinking and Writing (2013) - Tomte
http://zettelkasten.de/posts/zettelkasten-improves-thinking-writing/
======
qnsi
This is interesting idea, but I wish their book was written in English

~~~
qnsi
For future googlers, this seems like the good intro to zettelkasten
[https://strengejacke.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/introductio...](https://strengejacke.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/introduction-
into-luhmanns-zettelkasten-thinking.pdf)

